# RV transport to Alaska



## jjcate (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm new to these forums and don't own an RV, but I don't know whom else I could ask this question other than a bunch of RV people on an RV forum. I tried searching the web for this info (unsuccessfully) and searching the forums for this topic (unsuccessfully).

I've heard from several different sources that there are companies (or individuals?) that like families to transport RV's one-way to Alaska for them. Is this true? or is this an urban legend?

My family is planning to take an extended (3-6 weeks) vacation through the NW next summer so we would be interested in doing this.

Thanks in advance for any information on this matter.


----------



## hertig (Aug 18, 2006)

Re: RV transport to Alaska

Sounds far fetched to me.  'Families' tend to include kids, and kids tend to be harder on RVs than adults.  If there is a need for RV transport, it probably is for 1 individual, who just drives the unit and does not use it otherwise...


----------



## srobbins (Aug 21, 2006)

Re: RV transport to Alaska

You may want to check with Cruise-America, or one of the other RV rental businesses.  Usually, it involves shuttling the RV from the west coast up here.  They will probably give you a reduced rental rate for transporting it up (or down at the end of the season), typically nothing more.  Private owner RVs for sale are typically sent up here by barge.


----------



## Shehi_3 (Aug 22, 2006)

RE: RV transport to Alaska

I lived in Alaska for 10 years and had friends who owned an RV rental business and my father and uncle would periodically pick up units and drive them up for the business who would then pay them some cash for their troubles and a one-way airfare home.  The catch is that it wasn't a pleasure trip - the RVs were usually new and sometimes they had issues during the trip due to the issues that sometimes crop up in a brand new unit.  One of the units had a driver's seat that slanted up and my uncle could barely walk at the end of each day due to the swelling in his feet caused by the angle of the driver's seat.  Anyway, they drove hard every day as the people paying them to bring up the units want them there as soon as possible so they can start renting them out and making money.   It would surprise me if they would hire a family to bring up a unit and have a vacation on the way.  It's a business for them and they make money off rentals and don't want to waste any time getting the units there.  Just my experience - maybe other RV rental companies handle things differently though.

 :shy:  Good luck to ya!

Shehi_3


----------

